# Why do Millennials blame everything on Boomers?



## Ntwadumela (Mar 19, 2017)

Mostly because they lived in a very Economically prosperous time and instead of taking advantage of it they not only squandered their good fortune on materialism, but ALSO stole 20 Trillion dollars from the future generation (who were already going to face much harder times due to demographic shift) in terms of Government debt in order to fund their lavish lifestyle.

Oh, and the whole, "greed is good" thing not only resulted in screwing over the future directly, but also resulted in changing the tax code to be far less progressive which both created and justified ever worsening income and wealth inequality as well.


----------



## lookslikeiwin (May 6, 2014)

I think we should blame imperfect people for everything. Those are the real monsters, contributing to the problems of society - every little thing adds up! What absolutely lousy wastes of space _they_ are. I think we can all agree about this.


----------



## with water (Aug 13, 2014)

Since when is it the millenials that blamed the boomers?


----------



## Glenda Gnome Starr (May 12, 2011)

Good. A giant voting block that could get rid of Donald Trump (the nightmare that never ends). And don't forget to vote in the mid term elections in 2018, when all of the House of Representatives is up for re-election, as well as one-third of the Senate. Since you acknowledge your power as a large voting block, please make sure to use it. And, speaking of voting Democratic, let's hope that the Democratic Party learned from its error, when it stole the nomination from Bernie Sanders. The Democratic Party should never pull off a stunt like that again. Worst election ever ("everybody sucks 2016 (the U.S. is doomed)," "giant meteor 2016 (just end it already)."




Epherion said:


> By 2020, the largest voting block will be my Generation Y. Who predominantly vote Democratic.


----------



## Glenda Gnome Starr (May 12, 2011)

Mutual blame fest???



in ice said:


> Since when is it the millenials that blamed the boomers?


----------



## VinnieBob (Mar 24, 2014)




----------



## Maybe (Sep 10, 2016)

​I blame nothing on the boomers soooo... point disproven?


----------



## deviants (Dec 16, 2016)

Why do the Boomers blame everything on Millennials?


----------



## California Kid (Dec 5, 2013)

MissAl said:


> There are some theories that Yuppiedom was socially engineered to put an end to Hippiedom. A lot of the older people wanted a lot of the younger people to take a shower and get a job. Sure there were economic reasons for it, but boy did boomers change in the 80's.


Probably so. If you think about it, the Boomers themselves had suffered from the Vietnam war and the economic inflations that took place when they were the young folks. I think that's what made them want to get jobs in the first place.



Epherion said:


> By 2020, the largest voting block will be my Generation Y.


Weren't they already the largest voting block this past election?



bigstupidgrin said:


> I don't blame boomers (I already posted how silly it is to blame the usual groups in your other thread about boomers). The one thing boomers aren't doing (not sure if they have to, or just want to) is retiring. Not retiring at the anticipated age is an issue. The big issues with millenials are the combination of college and wages not outpacing cost of living/inflation. When you have to get more and more student loan debt for less (adjusted for inflation) pay is unsettling. We can't afford houses, so rent skyrockets.


Well, they can't retire due the Recession that took place almost 10 years ago which robbed not just their savings, but everyone else as well.

As for the Millennials, hopefully that changes soon because that is exactly what is preventing most of them from hitting milestones in the first place. Millennials earning more money could happen with Trump saying he'll bring jobs back here; however, I don't trust that statement. 



Ntwadumela said:


> Mostly because they lived in a very Economically prosperous time and instead of taking advantage of it they not only squandered their good fortune on materialism, but ALSO stole 20 Trillion dollars from the future generation (who were already going to face much harder times due to demographic shift) in terms of Government debt in order to fund their lavish lifestyle.
> 
> Oh, and the whole, "greed is good" thing not only resulted in screwing over the future directly, but also resulted in changing the tax code to be far less progressive which both created and justified ever worsening income and wealth inequality as well.


Wasn't that all really the GIs and Silents doing? They were the main ones in the government when "greed is good" thing was popular. 



in ice said:


> Since when is it the millenials that blamed the boomers?


They blame them for almost everything especially since they followed their directions and ended up with college debt while graduating from university. 



Maybe said:


> ​I blame nothing on the boomers soooo... point disproven?


You don't, but that doesn't mean others don't constantly blame them. 



deviants said:


> Why do the Boomers blame everything on Millennials?


It's because they see the Millennials as one very large generation under 40, and that they're not hitting the important milestones at the supposed ages like they did; however, some Boomers don't realize there are *two* generations after the Millennials and the mentioned cohort themselves are not that young anymore.


----------



## Turlowe (Aug 4, 2014)

Garden Gnome said:


> Good. A giant voting block that could get rid of Donald Trump (the nightmare that never ends). And don't forget to vote in the mid term elections in 2018, when all of the House of Representatives is up for re-election, as well as one-third of the Senate. Since you acknowledge your power as a large voting block, please make sure to use it. And, speaking of voting Democratic, let's hope that the Democratic Party learned from its error, when it stole the nomination from Bernie Sanders. The Democratic Party should never pull off a stunt like that again. Worst election ever ("everybody sucks 2016 (the U.S. is doomed)," "giant meteor 2016 (just end it already)."


 The main body of the democratic party is incapable of learning these lessons, to do so would require them to stop being corporate whores. Though some more progressive wings are forming within the party much like the tea party did within the republicans, specifically the Justice Democrats, and Our Revolution, both are pushing for a much more populist and progressive dem party.


----------



## Ntwadumela (Mar 19, 2017)

SuperYoshi said:


> Wasn't that all really the GIs and Silents doing? They were the main ones in the government when "greed is good" thing was popular.


But back then things were going really well and so it's not entirely unreasonable for them to have thought they would keep going well. What's really unconscionable is that even today hardly any politicians are willing to talk entitlement reform and the reason why is boomers demanding entitlements they never actually paid for in taxes and of course that money will be coming from Millennials who will be paying more in taxes despite have much worse job prospects. Not fair at all.


----------



## Sava Saevus (Feb 14, 2015)

Turlowe said:


> The main body of the democratic party is incapable of learning these lessons, to do so would require them to stop being corporate whores. Though some more progressive wings are forming within the party much like the tea party did within the republicans, specifically the Justice Democrats, and Our Revolution, both are pushing for a much more populist and progressive dem party.


The only problem is progressing to where exactly? A car also can progress. Namely into a brick wall.

We're in a time past the previous centuries where open racial segregation was considered the normal.
A time where hostility due to that segregation was everywhere.
A time where both blacks and whites were arming themselves for war directly against each other in a nation that is supposed to be freedom for all regardless of race, color of skin, sexual orientation.

Government is supposed to preserve order and civil liberties. I can agree upon that function, but programs that even Congress has no idea or way to restrain them have expanded out of control and honestly, were always out of control. Like the CIA placing drugs in black and impoverished neighborhoods during the 60s.

And it's all because of the progressive (namely leftist) hound at the door that wants to be let in even though it's been proven time and time again, that it'll destroy the furniture, shit on your tabletop and claw up your sheets.

The problem with progressives is that they never 'take a backseat' until they are needed actively again.

They're like the hyper vigilant neighbor in the neighborhood that may mean well in the beginning, but eventually they turn into a problem that's more annoying than a simple thief that was a very rare occurrence in a peaceful area of town. And yes, that was a reference about the Treyvon Martin / Zimmerman case.

Society for the most part has shifted from the racially charged atmosphere of the previous centuries, but there's a type of group that seems to want to bring it back through indoctrination and physical force.


----------



## Dalien (Jul 21, 2010)

Ntwadumela said:


> But back then things were going really well and so it's not entirely unreasonable for them to have thought they would keep going well. What's really unconscionable is that even today hardly any politicians are willing to talk entitlement reform and the reason why is boomers demanding entitlements they never actually paid for in taxes and of course that money will be coming from Millennials who will be paying more in taxes despite have much worse job prospects. Not fair at all.


So, FICA is a lie?


----------



## Ntwadumela (Mar 19, 2017)

Dalien said:


> So, FICA is a lie?


FICA taxes (especially for Medicare) are not sufficient to pay for the benefits they convey. Benefits need to be reduced in order to make the program more equitable.


----------



## Glenda Gnome Starr (May 12, 2011)

@Turlowe, I couldn't agree more. I really feel that the Citizens United decision was a big part of the problem. They all, Republicans and Democrats alike, want the support of these Super PACs that are powered by massive amounts of money. It seems to be so incredibly corrupt.



Turlowe said:


> The main body of the democratic party is incapable of learning these lessons, to do so would require them to stop being corporate whores. Though some more progressive wings are forming within the party much like the tea party did within the republicans, specifically the Justice Democrats, and Our Revolution, both are pushing for a much more populist and progressive dem party.


----------



## Dalien (Jul 21, 2010)

Ntwadumela said:


> FICA taxes (especially for Medicare) are not sufficient to pay for the benefits they convey. Benefits need to be reduced in order to make the program more equitable.


So, FICA is a lie. My understanding is the money that is/was taken should have built up but has built down. The government is to blame and more so all the people for believing then finding out the truth and not doing any thing about it. Not just the boomers and not just the millennials. Yet, we all pay this tax.


----------



## Ntwadumela (Mar 19, 2017)

Dalien said:


> So, FICA is a lie. My understanding is the money that is/was taken should have built up but has built down. The government is to blame and more so all the people for believing then finding out the truth and not doing any thing about it. Not just the boomers and not just the millennials. Yet, we all pay this tax.


Based on what you said I think there's actually two misconceptions you have. The first one is what we've just discussed which is that the taxes paid don't equal the benefits given out. However the second is perhaps the far more pernicious which is that the entitlements are PAYGO systems so benefits are paid by current tax payers, not based on accrued savings from the current generation receiving benefits. This is why it has yet to collapse (because the baby boom generation was large and could support the previous generation), but now that the situation is reversed and the retiring generation is larger than the generation that came after we are being hit with a double whammy of insufficient tax rates AND an insufficient tax base to support the programs. These programs can only work with population growth higher than has been the case for many decades. They will fail now as a result, the writing is already on the wall. DEMOGRAPHY IS DESTINY*

*What that means is that the tax base for the next 18 years is already set because it takes that long for a baby born today to enter the workforce so even if we start having more kids today it's already too late to stop the entitlement programs from failing.


----------



## Turlowe (Aug 4, 2014)

Saint Savage said:


> The only problem is progressing to where exactly? A car also can progress. Namely into a brick wall.
> 
> We're in a time past the previous centuries where open racial segregation was considered the normal.
> A time where hostility due to that segregation was everywhere.
> ...


 We all know you're strictly conservative and to you anything progressive is bad. I wonder what your post has to do with mine however, is it just an attempt to lay all of society's ills at the feet of liberals or was there something else you wanted to say?

I don't mean that question to be snark, I'm seriously curious how it relates to my post.


----------



## Dalien (Jul 21, 2010)

Ntwadumela said:


> Based on what you said I think there's actually two misconceptions you have. The first one is what we've just discussed which is that the taxes paid don't equal the benefits given out. However the second is perhaps the far more pernicious which is that the entitlements are PAYGO systems so benefits are paid by current tax payers, not based on accrued savings from the current generation receiving benefits. This is why it has yet to collapse (because the baby boom generation was large and could support the previous generation), but now that the situation is reversed and the retiring generation is larger than the generation that came after we are being hit with a double whammy of insufficient tax rates AND an insufficient tax base to support the programs. These programs can only work with population growth higher than has been the case for many decades. They will fail now as a result, the writing is already on the wall. DEMOGRAPHY IS DESTINY*
> 
> *What that means is that the tax base for the next 18 years is already set because it takes that long for a baby born today to enter the workforce so even if we start having more kids today it's already too late to stop the entitlement programs from failing.


Ok. So, it was different when started. Things change yes. I have no misconceptions about it. I understand what you're saying. I'm 55, if that matters. By the time I retire there will hardly be a thing. Include this with what you said: There should be sufficient funds or closer to if not for the government digging into those funds (not just medical). Cost of medical health being what it is, and I don't foresee that getting better. Why are those so high? So, FICA is nothing but a damn lie. Yet, we "all" keep paying those taxes. Yeah, I said that again. Why?


----------



## PowerShell (Feb 3, 2013)

Ntwadumela said:


> FICA taxes (especially for Medicare) are not sufficient to pay for the benefits they convey. Benefits need to be reduced in order to make the program more equitable.


Or congress stops stealing from it.


----------

